# Ultra Vibe and Senko Strike Again!



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone who follows this forum knows that NCbassattack constantly preaches the gospel of the Zoom Ultravibe Craw so last year I caved in and bought a package for a couple of bucks. After catching a bass on my second or third cast with the thing it has become a regular member of plastics bag. Well, I'm here to attest they work at Guntersville also. A couple of weeks ago we caught multiple bass on jigs tipped with the Ultravibe. In fact Judy's two biggest (below) came on this rig and my biggest came on a T-rigged 5" Senko, 1/4 oz bullet weight.
Weights (in order):
4 lb, 3oz
4 lb, 1 oz
6 lb, 8 oz.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

NC got me on the train too. The ultravibe catches fish for sure. Those are some loooooong fish, nice catches! I been trying the mag finesse too per NC's suggestion, it catches them too but I'm not convinced its better than the senko yet.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice!!! I would also like to thank the NC bassattacker for the ultra vibe preaching. I went yesterday and caught about 30 fish mixed between the ultra vibe and the rage craw. I think sometimes the slender profile of the ultra vibe allows it to glide through weeds better. Anyways, those are some nice fish. You look way to warm you better come back to Ohio. Here is what it looked like to catch fish in Ohio. I was bundled like it was winter


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job on your catches! Definitely some nice looking bass! Congrats!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice catch Layn!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Layne, you don't need speedcraws. You can catch them on a bare hook, boy..lol
The ultavibe is a real bass killer. The flat, recurved pincers kick up a real fuss. I don't use them as a trailer, but lots of my friends do. I will throw it on a shaky head, but usually it's Carolina rigged or Texas.
Last September, went to Randleman by myself, just mainly fished points and humps with a C rig. Got 27 bass, including two seven pounders. All on the speedcraw, green pumpkin/blue flake.
Be sure you get the ultravibe, not the Super Speedcraw. It's twice as big, but half the bait that little one is!
On the Mag Finesse v senko.
I have smoked senko throwers more than once on that thing. It's softer, and has more flex the fish like. Plus, and most importantly, it's half the price of the senko..lol That's really why I tried them. My cousin Rick was wearing the fish out on senkos and Yum Dingers. I grabbed a bag of the Mag finesse and whupped him 17-5!..lol!


----------

